# Is my element stuffed



## micbrew (20/7/15)

over the last brew days , I have noticed my element 3.6kw s/steel element becoming harder to clean
as my malt pipe hasn't been keeping all of the grain contained ..meaning lots of grain in the wort :angry:

recently I pulled down the vessel and took a wire brush to the element .. my last brew seems to have again seen the element
covered in grain /giving it burnt appearance

question : when I cleaned the element with a wire brush ,would this have a removed any protective coating or is it simply to much grain around the element causing this.

I assuming its the grain in the wort , but thought I ask 

thanks mick


----------



## Pokey (20/7/15)

Stainless element should just be that, stainless on the outside.
Sounds like a grain issue


----------

